
Data Killed the HiPPO (Highest Paid Person’s Opinion) Star - dwynings
http://jeff.a16z.com/2012/02/21/data-killed-the-hippo-star/
======
bediger
This article illustrates what's wrong with "enterprise" type software: HiPPO
rules in that context, and it costs too much to do testing to validate any
design choices. In fact, most "enterprise" development managers believe that
software is fractally buggy (any piece of the whole has an infinite number of
bugs) and so if something is in production, they will not change it unless
forced to do so at virtual gunpoint.

